# Hunters Read



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Please watch what you post, make sure your not posting topics of animals you should not be shooting in your state or country, cheers jeff


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

word. dont shoot stuff you are not willing to eat


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

so i should leave the panda's alone then :-(


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

unless you're hungry


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I don't intend to eat pigeons and rats Lol.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

bootneck said:


> so i should leave the panda's alone then :-(


http://www.cracked.com/article_19355_5-animals-we-should-be-eating-5Bchart5D.html


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i wont post anymore hunting stuff jeff, theres a few people on here who are anti-hunting and would jump at the chance to get someone prosecuted, still cant work out what they are doing on a slingshot forum though? the catty was made to put food in the pot


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> i wont post anymore hunting stuff jeff, theres a few people on here who are anti-hunting and would jump at the chance to get someone prosecuted, still cant work out what they are doing on a slingshot forum though? the catty was made to put food in the pot


just keep within the law and you will be fine, just dont shoot any kittens or small children ha ha, nothing can happen as long as you are shooting on land were you are aloud to go on, and not shooting out you shouldnt, jeff


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Please watch what you post, make sure your not posting topics of animals you should not be shooting in your state or country, cheers jeff


Well said Jeff.
Philly


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Looks like i will have to ring the lads-tell them the elephant hunt is off.
Mind you the buggars dont half struggle when you catch them in the net-The ferrets dont seem to enjoy it either.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> i wont post anymore hunting stuff jeff, theres a few people on here who are anti-hunting and would jump at the chance to get someone prosecuted, still cant work out what they are doing on a slingshot forum though? the catty was made to put food in the pot


i totally agree.. catapults are made to hunt food and cans and such.. I don't see a reason to shoot a tiny bird or things i'm not willing to eat. I personally like seeing catapult hunting vids of rabbits and quail , for example. rabbit and quail are delicious!
I think what rubs me wrong on this site are the kids bragging about killing animals in their neighbors back yard and what not. it creeps me out to think about what they are doing with the carcasses . even scarier is the idea of some moronic kid hiding in the bushes picking off people walking and cars driving by,


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> i wont post anymore hunting stuff jeff, theres a few people on here who are anti-hunting and would jump at the chance to get someone prosecuted, still cant work out what they are doing on a slingshot forum though? the catty was made to put food in the pot


I enjoy your vidieos John,nothing wrong with hunting,I've hunted all my life. Just not very savy with cameras and computers


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I stopped posting the hunt videos a long time ago ... Jamies forum have ratted out alot of the plastic assholes on here just in it because they are terrible at fishing or have an affection for dirty pigeons,,


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Well I stopped posting the hunt videos a long time ago ... Jamies forum have ratted out alot of the plastic assholes on here just in it because they are terrible at fishing or have an affection for dirty pigeons,,


Same here.
Philly


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

I won't be posting any videos of hunting and the outcome , not because of the blinkered antis , but because when the shot is on I'm going to take it and a ****ing camera is the last thing on my mind . Kudos to those who are able to though . It's a hunting section , stuff gets hunted , stuff gets eaten , people with a problem should **** off away from here and go bother Walt Disney for putting such nonsense into their obviously easily influenced minds . Don't see them picketing Maccy D's or KFC , so obviously its the icky sticky nature that offends them and not animal welfare . so my advice to them is to stay in the cities , eat your KFC and your Turkey ****ing Twizzlers and your pre-packaged no mess nonsense and leave the real world well alone as it obviously is offensive to your precious sensiblities . When the SHTF these same people will starve , so it's not all doom and gloom eh ? Wandered off topic , true , feel better for venting spleen though . Back on to thread , it stands to reason to not post illicit non sanctioned stuff , it's our pastime , and the last thing it needs is knee jerk legislation hampering it in any way , shape or form .....


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> I won't be posting any videos of hunting and the outcome , not because of the blinkered antis , but because when the shot is on I'm going to take it and a ****ing camera is the last thing on my mind . Kudos to those who are able to though . It's a hunting section , stuff gets hunted , stuff gets eaten , people with a problem should **** off away from here and go bother Walt Disney for putting such nonsense into their obviously easily influenced minds . Don't see them picketing Maccy D's or KFC , so obviously its the icky sticky nature that offends them and not animal welfare . so my advice to them is to stay in the cities , eat your KFC and your Turkey ****ing Twizzlers and your pre-packaged no mess nonsense and leave the real world well alone as it obviously is offensive to your precious sensiblities . When the SHTF these same people will starve , so it's not all doom and gloom eh ? Wandered off topic , true , feel better for venting spleen though . Back on to thread , it stands to reason to not post illicit non sanctioned stuff , it's our pastime , and the last thing it needs is knee jerk legislation hampering it in any way , shape or form .....


this stuff is always on my mind.. what if.. always what if...


----------



## BajaCarpintero (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been a hunter and fisherman almost all my life. I think we need to post more videos...letting bunny-huggers discourage us from sharing a perfectly natural and pure "sport" is giving them a win.

These anti-hunters think that the steak they eat comes from a supermarket wrapped in plastic...they would puke their guts out if they saw how commercial meat is grown and processed. Fair chase hunting of an animal in his environment is called the circle of life. When you do it with primitive weapons, slingshot, bow, etc. it really gives the animal the advantage.

It cracks me up to see a vegetarian railing about poor animals while wearing a leather purse, shoes and belt.

Anyway, my point is that we have to stand up and be proud of our way of life or they will sure as **** will try to take it from us!

I have met many people that never shot a gun and said they hated it. I've taught many people to shoot and EVERYONE of them loved it!

Just my opinion and no disrespect to those with opposing views.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i agree. if you eat supermarket meat then you should learn where meat comes from and kill something and eat it.. i have never done that yet but i cannot wait to get a rabbit. might be soon if i can find some ammo. 
i find it sad that most people are so detached from the food they eat.. i am one of these people and i know it. i crave to learn how to survive so that when i have to survive, i can.



BajaCarpintero said:


> I have been a hunter and fisherman almost all my life. I think we need to post more videos...letting bunny-huggers discourage us from sharing a perfectly natural and pure "sport" is giving them a win.
> 
> These anti-hunters think that the steak they eat comes from a supermarket wrapped in plastic...they would puke their guts out if they saw how commercial meat is grown and processed. Fair chase hunting of an animal in his environment is called the circle of life. When you do it with primitive weapons, slingshot, bow, etc. it really gives the animal the advantage.
> 
> ...


----------



## BajaCarpintero (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome Brother!

Hunting is extremely rewarding in so many ways it's hard to explain. Notice I said hunting not killing.
It's not always pretty, but there is something beautiful about hunting. There is a certain pride that comes with providing for yourself.

Throughout history great hunters were treated like the premier athletes of today. Now a lot of people prefer others to their dirty work out of sight and mind.

Sad, really.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i totally agree. i don't believe in sport killing just for the sake of killing..
there really is something beautiful about catching your own food.. we are meat eating animals, are we not? i don't know any carnivorous animals that do not kill their food.. well if not kill it, they scavenge it. which i would only do in dire circumstances.
kids should be taught the important things early, like hunting for themselves, starting a fire, building a shelter, find water.. i never learned any of this stuff as a kid.. i had to find out myself.. and i barely know anythying yet..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you can't look it in the eye and kill it, then you should not be eating it or wearing it.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

watched this documentary series 



 about showing people how meat gets to the table by walking them through the whole process. not hunting but its a baby step for some people/.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

b


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

BajaCarpintero said:


> Welcome Brother!
> 
> Hunting is extremely rewarding in so many ways it's hard to explain. Notice I said hunting not killing.
> It's not always pretty, but there is something beautiful about hunting. There is a certain pride that comes with providing for yourself.
> ...


And it's great fun.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

bj000 said:


> kids should be taught the important things early, like hunting for themselves, starting a fire, building a shelter, find water.. i never learned any of this stuff as a kid.. i had to find out myself.. and i barely know anythying yet..


I totally agree, I teach all my neices and nephews those things, but it took me years to learn how to sustain myself in the bush. Keep trying mate, and never give up, it's worth it.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

bj000 said:


> watched this documentary series
> 
> 
> 
> about showing people how meat gets to the table by walking them through the whole process. not hunting but its a baby step for some people/.


I haven't met many people who are that naive.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> watched this documentary series
> 
> 
> 
> about showing people how meat gets to the table by walking them through the whole process. not hunting but its a baby step for some people/.


I haven't met many people who are that naive.
[/quote]
try living in canada/ the us


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> word. dont shoot stuff you are not willing to eat


Kiljoy!

: ) : )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Charles said:


> If you can't look it in the eye and kill it, then you should not be eating it or wearing it.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


But Charles, if I can't look it in the eye, chances are I can't see it to begin with...

: ) : )


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

hello all first post for me new to the slingshots but cant get enough love them i need spell check sorry all


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

fishjunkie said:


> hello all first post for me new to the slingshots but cant get enough love them i need spell check sorry all


You're very much welcome to the forum!

Don't worry about your spelling - we have folks who can spell quite well and still can't shoot a slingshot.

You may want to re-introduce yourself in the New Members Welcome thread, so our vendors can fight over who gets your attention and business first.

Understand this: All our vendors are decent humans with integrity and incredible craftsmanship, along with (usually) prices commensurate to the workmanship and materials involved in producing their merchandise. You can't go wrong with any of them. Just be aware that they're going to be coming after your business like used car salesmen racing out of the used car dealership to be the first to greet you. It's understandable, as this forum is a marketing tool for them, and how else to reach people interested in the sport?. The main thing is, whether you make your own slingshots and bands and pouches or you buy from any source, whether from our talented vendors or other sources, you are welcome, and you've come to the right place.


----------

